# Post-Heat Changes



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I have read some posts about changes to personalities after going through a heat cycle, and I have a question along those lines. 

Laika finished her first heat cycle about 3 weeks ago (she didn't have it until almost 2yrs of age). 

Ever since being let out into the public post-heat, she seems even more clingy :-\. And, whenever other dogs approach her she just sits down. I am mostly concerned with her behavior with other dogs. When another dog comes up to her, she sits down (as if she is protecting her privates from inspection), and her hackles will go up. She no longer has any interest in running, or playing with other dogs. This is unlike anything she has ever done in the past.

Ultimately, it's really not a big deal, but it is very different. 

Has anyone experienced anything similar with their bitches before? If so, did it eventually fade away and return to normal?

On the bright side, she seems to have suddenly become a less picky eater over night ;D


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know. 
Maybe watch for signs of false pregnancy.

My girl didn't really have any personality changes other than acting more mature and more mellow. 
She still played and had plenty of energy. We did not really have any contact with other dogs during the first couple of months after her heat. So, I can not speak for her reaction to other dogs. But she seems normal to me.


----------



## valesiaandjuliet (Aug 5, 2013)

Juliet is 16 months and finished her heat over 3 months ago (she is now spayed btw). 

I have noticed that after my girls heat that she appeared to not be as "playful" with dogs. No wrestling around like she did with a young puppy, but more like a quick greeting, then chasing another dog/ball together. She still plays intensely with her brother who lives about 30 minutes away. 

I have noticed that she is more likely to give other dogs corrections when she feels she is being wronged (when she was younger she would just deal with a dog growling or snapping at her), now if she senses that the dog is unstable and that the growl or snap is unwarranted, she is snap back (I don't know if I appreciate it, but she is not as much as a push over anymore). 

I am not sure if that has to due to the heat, or just the fact that they are growing up. 

hope this helps!


----------

